# trip computer fuse



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Regarding the trip reset issue.

Any one know which fuse spot it is supposed to go into. I've got the spare fuse lying in the center console but when I checked the fuse panel all of them seem to be accounted for.

No time to bring it to the dealer for a fuse.

Thanks,


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm...I was just about to post this same question (mine was in the console too). Problem is, my alarm no worky w/out this fuse either.
Like 16el said, all my fuses seem accounted for on the main panel. Is there somewhere else to pop this sucker back in to?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a fairly common oversight.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=933410#post933410

This thread doesn't pin-point the correct location though. I guess it's off to the dealer tonight for me.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Must check this out....have never looked at the fuse box. 

Greg


Rockford said:


> Looks like a fairly common oversight.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=933410#post933410
> 
> This thread doesn't pin-point the correct location though. I guess it's off to the dealer tonight for me.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Klickety-click, Barba trick!
Took the guy at the dealer like 10 seconds find the right "hole". If you're looking at the fuse map on the pop-off panel by your left knee, it goes in the uppermost, lefthand section. The reason I missed it is this section on the diagram is written in black whereas the whole rest of the panel is in white. Look at it and you'll get what I mean.


----------

